# one embryo transferred on 2WW



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

hi there, this is my second cycle. in spite of getting six eggs. ony one fertilised, good grade embryo now inside of me. anyone got any good stories about success with older women and one embryo? Need a bit of cheering up!! 
Many thanks
Silver


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

A couple of years ago, i was on the lister girls thread. A lady was cycling the same time as me.  She went through the all the treatment, when it came to the ec, she was told her cycle was to be cancelled as she only had one egg.  Very disappointed, she argued and won to change the treatment to a iui. i think she was 41. She got pregnant!! The odds were stacked against her. but she did it.....as they say it only take the one!

Good Luck
Angela xx


----------



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for your hope and optimism; i'm just starting the second wk of 2ww. Many thanks x silver


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Silverbream

As Angela says, it does only take one      Also, I'm not totally au fait with the stats but I do know that putting back two embies doesn't double your chances of success so your chances haven't halved (if you can follow my logic ).

Hope your embie is snuggling in as I type.

Ellie


----------

